# Prayers - Please, please, please!



## Katie H (Apr 11, 2007)

This may not  be the right place, but I count my fellow DCers as my friends.

Buck and I just received a call from a dear, dear friend from back East.  He related that he's dying of colon cancer.  It's back again after being in remission from last year.  Said he didn't want to say anything.  Even his parents don't know...yet.

He essentially called to say "good-bye."

Buck and I are in tears.  He and his family are among our dearest friends and it hurts so much to hear his news.

For those of you who wish to, please say prayers for him and his family.  We believe in miracles and the power of prayer.  Please put our friend, Norman, in your prayers.  He needs all the help we can provide.  We love him so much and can't think of the world without him.

Thank you.  We are grateful for your love and prayers.


----------



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 11, 2007)

A very good friend of mine gave this to me when I was diagnosed with cancer of the cervix. I just love this story and hope that you can share this with your friend Norman and others as you see to. You and your friend are in my prayers. 

_She was six years old when I first met her on the beach near where I live. I drive to this beach, a distance of three or four miles, whenever the world begins to close in on me. She was building a sandcastle or something and looked up, her eyes as blue as the sea. _

_"Hello," she said. _

_I answered with a nod, not really in the mood to bother with a small child. _

_"I'm building," she said. _

_"I see that. What is it?" I asked, not really caring. _

_"Oh, I don't know, I just like the feel of sand." _

_That sounds good, I thought, and slipped off my shoes. A sandpiper glided by. _

_"That's a joy," the child said. _

_"It's a what?" _

_"It's a joy. My mama says sandpipers come to bring us joy." _

_The bird went gliding down the beach. Good-bye joy, I muttered to myself, hello pain, and turned to walk on. I was depressed, my life seemed completely out of  balance. _

_"What's your name?" She wouldn't give up. _

_"Robert," I answered. "I'm Robert Peterson." _

_"Mine's Wendy... I'm six." _

_"Hi, Wendy." She giggled. _

_"You're funny," she said. _

_In spite of my gloom, I laughed too and walked on. Her musical giggle followed me. _

_"Come again, Mr. P," she called. "We'll have another happy day." _

_After a few days of a group of unruly Boy Scouts, PTA meetings, and an ailing mother. The sun was shining one morning as I took my hands out of the dishwater. _

_I need a sandpiper, I said to myself, gathering up my coat. _

_The ever-changing balm of the seashore awaited me. The breeze was chilly but I strode along, trying to recapture the serenity I needed. _

_"Hello, Mr. P," she said. "Do you want to play?" _

_"What did you have in mind?" I asked, with a twinge of annoyance. _

_"I don't know, you say." _

_"How about charades?" I asked sarcastically. _

_The tinkling laughter burst forth again. "I don't know what that is." _

_"Then let's just walk." _

_Looking at her, I noticed the delicate fairness of her face. "Where do you live?" I asked. _

_"Over there." She pointed toward a row of summer cottages. _

_Strange, I thought, in winter. _

_"Where do you go to school?" _

_"I don't go to school. Mommy says we're on vacation." _

_She chattered little girl talk as we strolled up the beach, but my mind was on other things. When I left for home, Wendy said it had been a happy day. _

_Feeling surprisingly better, I smiled at her and agreed. _

_Three weeks later, I rushed to my beach in a state of near panic. I was in no mood to even greet Wendy. I thought I saw her mother on the porch and felt like demanding she keep her child at home. _

_"Look, if you don't mind," I said crossly when Wendy caught up with me, "I'd rather be alone today." She seemed unusually pale and out of breath. _

_"Why?" she asked. _

_I turned to her and shouted, "Because my mother died!" and thought, My God, why was I saying this to a little child? _

_"Oh," she said quietly, "then this is a bad day." _

_"Yes," I said, "and yesterday and the day before and--oh, go away!" _

_"Did it hurt?" she inquired. _

_"Did what hurt?" I was exasperated with her, with myself. _

_"When she died?" _

_"Of course it hurt!" I snapped, misunderstanding, wrapped up in myself. I strode off. _

_A month or so after that, when I next went to the beach, she wasn't there. Feeling guilty, ashamed and admitting to myself I missed her, I went up to the cottage after my walk and knocked at the door. A drawn looking young woman with honey-colored hair opened the door. _

_"Hello," I said, "I'm Robert Peterson. I missed your little girl today and wondered where she was." _

_"Oh yes, Mr. Peterson, please come in. Wendy spoke of you so much. I'm afraid I allowed her to bother you. If she was a nuisance, please, accept my apologies." _

_"Not at all -- she's a delightful child." I said, suddenly realizing that I meant what I had just said. _

_"Wendy died last week, Mr. Peterson. She had leukemia. Maybe she didn't tell you."  Struck dumb, I groped for a chair. I had to catch my breath. _

_"She loved this beach so when she asked to come, we couldn't say no. She seemed so much better here and had a lot of what she called happy days. But the last few weeks, she declined rapidly..." Her voice faltered, "She left something for you ... if only I can find it. Could you wait a moment while I look?" _

_I nodded stupidly, my mind racing for something to say to this lovely young woman. She handed me a smeared envelope with "MR. P" printed in bold childish letters. Inside was a drawing in bright crayon hues -- a yellow beach, a blue sea, and a brown bird. _

_Underneath was carefully printed: A SANDPIPER TO BRING YOU JOY. _

_Tears welled up in my eyes and a heart that had almost forgotten to love opened wide. I took Wendy's mother in my arms. "I'm so sorry, I'm so sorry, I'm so sorry," I muttered over and over, and we wept together. _

_The precious little picture is framed now and hangs in my study. Six words -- one for each year of her life --that speak to me of harmony, courage, and undemanding love. A gift from a child with sea blue eyes and hair the color of sand -- who taught me the gift of love. _

​_NOTE: This is a true story sent out by Robert Bob Peterson. It happened over 20 years ago and the incident changed his life forever. It serves as a reminder to all of us that we need to take time to enjoy living and life and each other. The price of hating other human beings is loving oneself less. Life is so complicated, the hustle and bustle of everyday traumas can make us lose focus about what is truly important or what is only a momentary setback or crisis. _

_This week, be sure to give your loved ones an extra hug, and by all means, take a moment...even if it is only ten seconds, to stop and smell the roses. _

_This comes from someone's heart, and is shared with many and now I share it with you. _

_There are NO coincidences! Everything that happens to us happens for a reason. Never brush aside anyone as insignificant. Who knows what they can teach us?_


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2007)

Katie, my heart goes out to buck and you.  You and your friend are in my thoughts.


----------



## middie (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh no Katie I am so sorry. I feel for you and Buck deeply. Sending the both of you AND Norman my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 11, 2007)

_Katie and Buck,_
_many prayers and thoughts for your friend Norman and for the two of you.I hope these prayers bring strength and comfort to you._

_kadesma_


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 11, 2007)

May it help you in some way to know that your friends here at DC are sharing in the sorrow in your heart. I too believe in the power of prayer. May God bless your friend.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 12, 2007)

Katie, here's a hug.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 12, 2007)

May the blessing of your long friendship comfort you and the memories keep your hearts warm.  It was kind of you to share your life with us at a sad time.


----------



## csalt (Apr 12, 2007)

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> May it help you in some way to know that your friends here at DC are sharing in the sorrow in your heart. I too believe in the power of prayer. May God bless your friend.


 
*With all my heart I endorse this sentiment and hold you in thought and prayer .*


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 12, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts have been sent,Blessings for all.


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 12, 2007)

Katie, I'm so sorry.  I'm glad you and Buck have each other to hold on to.  Norman will be added to my prayers.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the news Katie.....may you and Buck find comfort in each other and I will most certainly keep Norman in my thoughts and prayers.  (((((HUGS))))))


----------



## lulu (Apr 12, 2007)

My love and best wishes.  I am going through similar atm, I empathise.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 12, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers are so very powerful.  As they say that prayer can move mountains.  I am asking that this mountain be moved!  May he receive the Father's love and peace that he definitely needs.  All things are lifted when you ask Father God for His help.  Look up and praise Him for all the good He has done.  For one, getting to know this person and having him in your life.  God IS good!  Wishing you the peace that passes all understanding and love.


----------



## Alix (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Katie, how heartsick you must be. I just said a prayer for Norman and one for you and Buck too. Hugs to you dear friend.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 12, 2007)

(((Norman))) (((Katie & Buck)))

My thoughts will be with you all, and I will be dishing out all the best wishes that I can your way!!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 12, 2007)

Unfortunately today i can say i know how you feel. Today my close friend, 47 years old,  went into surgery for pancriatick canser. Out of almost 32,00 last year only 400 survived, o G-d please send them forgivnes and remove the decree of death and instead send them Life, please ...


----------



## amber (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry Katie and Buck.  I hope Norman feels the love from his family, friends, and even all of us who do not know him. I've just said a prayer for him.  

Charlie, I am so sorry about your friend as well.  I hope the best for her/him.  Another prayer sent for your friend.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 12, 2007)

(((Norman,Katie & Buck, Charlie's friend)))


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 12, 2007)

Many DC words have said everything that I feel so far-just add me to the prayer group especially since you are a part of the DC group and I feel like I know you--therefore we all feel your sorrow.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 12, 2007)

And I, Charlie D., do feel for your friend with pancreatic cancer.  I'm so sorry to hear the news and I will also add him to my list---you're right it's not an easy cancer to overcome but maybe he will be one of the lucky 400.


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 13, 2007)

Katie and Buck and to your friend and his family-sending you lots of love and energy,Vicki


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 13, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Unfortunately today i can say i know how you feel. Today my close friend, 47 years old, went into surgery for pancriatick canser. Out of almost 32,00 last year only 400 survived, o G-d please send them forgivnes and remove the decree of death and instead send them Life, please ...


(((Charlie))) On March 16th I lost a very dear friend to pancreatic cancer.She fought a courageous fight but, the disease can be relentless and took her four months after her diagnosis.The week before she passed I was able to spend four hours with her and she said to me Vicki as long as I am still breathing I still have hope- through all the pain and the tears-there is  still hope. I wish you and your friend the same hope and lots of love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Constance (Apr 13, 2007)

I believe in miracles too, Katie. You have my prayers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 13, 2007)

Katie and Buck;
We can't undo the things that sometimes happen.  But we can remember that we all will meet again, after this mortality.  Of course my prayer was offered, and if it be our Father's will, that Norman will see a reimission of his cancer.  But if he is to pass from this mortality, I prayed also that you, Buck, and Norman's family with have the gift of the Comforter to be with you, to give you strength.

I hope for all things good to shower upon you and your freind.

Seeeeeya;' Goodweed of the North


----------



## Green Lady (Apr 23, 2007)

Terrible news about Norman.  My prayers for him and for you.

You might suggest he consume freshly made juices, fruit and vegetable, several times per day. Juicing greens are best, as are carrots. Organic produce is best.  Lots of fresh purified water, too.  

There is a clinic in Mexico that gives the people who go there a glass of freshly made juice every waking hour.  People are said to come in on stretchers and regain their vitality.

A book to read might be "The Cure for All Advanced Cancers" by Dr. Helga (?) Clarke.  Wherever there is life there is hope.


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 23, 2007)

If good wishes could help, you and your friend have zillions of mine. Wishing your friend a miraculous recovery!


----------



## Dove (Apr 23, 2007)

*Katie and Buck you have my love and support and Prayers were said for you two and Norman.
I can understand how you feel...I still am so afraid for my John.
Marge*


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2007)

For you, Katie and Buck - I wrap my arms around you both.  Your lives have been blessed with knowing Norman.  

For Norman - I pray that you find peace in whatever path you are directed.  May each day be richer than the previous day.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 23, 2007)

Im very very sorry to hear the news. Prayers are going your way!


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Apr 23, 2007)

Prayers to your friend.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you all.


----------

